# Cat milk??



## Tar4n (Aug 2, 2015)

Can I feed my hedgehog cat milk


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

As in kmr? Why do you want/need to?


----------



## Tar4n (Aug 2, 2015)

Noo I just bought it thinking it might be good


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Nutritionally speaking, protein is within range, fat is high, and fiber is essentially non-existent. 

Are you aware of the fact that hedgehogs are pretty much lactose intolerant? So if you don't have a reason to feed it, probably should not feed it.


----------



## Tar4n (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh ok thank you for your help ??


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She doesn't need, and shouldn't have, milk or milk products.


----------

